# Smoking chicken wings



## broz (May 4, 2016)

So I have been anxiously wanting to share another smoking experience with everyone.

Our local Grocery store (Copps) had a sale on chicken wings. A big package for $4.00 so I thought even if I fail I'm not out much.

So I seasoned the chicken wings, got the smoker going. 275 degrees with Mesquite chips. I set the timer for 2 hours. I put water in the drip pan ( I want to try Apple juice next time ), Put the wings on, locked the smoker door down and left it go for two hours. I put more chips in by the side slot, just to keep the smoke going after an hour.

The pictures will show what they looked like going in and what they looked like coming out. They looked good so I didn't finish them under the broiler.

Something didn't work. First the skin was not crispy which is the way we like it. Second, the skin which we didn't eat but did try was very sharp tasting. Not edible at all. I know the seasoning could have been off but the meat was very strong with that sharp taste.

I could use your help if you have any suggestions.

Next time, I want to use apple juice in the drip pan, second I'm going to use apple wood and third I'm not going to use a dry rub because I want to see what the wings taste like on their own.

Has anyone else made wings on the smoker ? Was the smoker temperature too high ? Was the Mesquite the reason the taste was so overpowering ?

Any help is greatly appreciated. I will post my results as they come out.

Thanks 

I posted this for Dodger54481


----------



## tweaked (May 4, 2016)

Wings on the smoker all the time! Pat dry and place on drying rack with your rub in the fridge minimum one hour. This will dry the skin up and leave it ready for crispin. I personally do not use a water pan for chicken, and mesquite is my favorite for chicken, but not too much as it gets bitter fast!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 4, 2016)

You are not going to get crispy skin at 275.

Your smoker has to be in the 300-325 range or just before they are done crisp them up on a hot grill or in the oven at 350.

If you want crispy skin, the skin has to be dry.

The best way to do that is to put it in the fridge overnight uncovered.

Next keep the water pan dry.

A good rub for wings is Montreal chicken seasoning.

Mesquite is a strong wood, but it would not give you a sharp taste like you describe.

That sounds like creosote.

Did you have thick white smoke?

That would be bad & cause a bitter taste like you are describing.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 4, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> You are not going to get crispy skin at 275.
> 
> Your smoker has to be in the 300-325 range or just before they are done crisp them up on a hot grill or in the oven at 350.
> 
> ...


I concur with everything that Al mentioned.

Personally for wings I like cherry, or a 50/50 mix of Cherry-pecan or Cherry-kiawe. Apple or peach are also good choices.

What type of smoker are you using? If you can get the temps up higher you will get better skin. If not, finish them on a hot grill or under the broiler to crisp them up.

The chicken section in this link will give you several good wing ideas, and a bunch of ways to smoke poultry:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/191066/dirtsailors-mega-mother-of-all-cooking-links-index

Scarbelly injected wings are the bomb:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119306/scarbelly-wings-buffalo-style


----------



## hardcookin (May 4, 2016)

When I am doing large amounts of wings "10-20lbs"I have smoked them on the smoker and crisp them up on the gasser and then sauce them.


----------



## dodger54481 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the help. I really do appreciate the advise.

I'm anxious to give it another try.

I will post my results.


----------



## broz (May 8, 2016)

I would like too thank every one for the help


----------

